# Jesse dips his head in water and blows bubbles



## jessethecockapoo (May 4, 2014)

When he was younger, Jesse would love to knock over his water bowls with his paw and spill water everywhere. He also loved to stick his head into his water bowl and blow bubbles through his nose. I had never seen a dog do this in person, and thought that it was just the most adorable thing ever! 









You can watch him blow bubbles in his water bowl with the link down below.
http://youtu.be/Ti5vNP_ySJM

Please let me know if your cockapoos love to blow bubbles in water as well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So funny. Thank you for sharing. I have never seen a dog do that. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi does this too. I took a video of it when he first started a few months ago. As you can see I thought this was highly amusing. Now after a few months and soaked floors it's more of oh Gandhi are you blowing bubbles again  I then get the cloth to soak up all the water that's spilled over as part of the process, and he chases the cloth so that's another game  then he rests his soaking wet beard on my leg and I think :ilmc:

(Video)










(Photo)


----------



## jessethecockapoo (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your video of Ghandi. What a lovely colour and an adorable dog. That photo of spilled water on the floor looks all too familiar.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Does Jesse do it in the bath as well?

We are thinking of getting Gandhi a little paddling pool for the garden in the warm weather. He loves to play in water generally


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jessie is lovely! Snow White 

Loved the Gandhi pictures.


----------



## jessethecockapoo (May 4, 2014)

Thank you Ruth!

We've never filled the tub deep enough for him to blow bubbles, but Jesse loves water in general as well, so bath time isn't too much of a hassle for us (fortunately!!). 

We also want to get him a small pool as well! And we can't wait to take him to a lake so that he can give swimming a proper try.

http://youtu.be/vMJhLUCHcJY
If you skip over to 0:56 in that video, you'll see Jesse jump into a stream. My mom took him out for a walk in a nearby park, and he unexpectedly jumped in the water. It was his first time trying to swim, but my mom was scared and he got out of the water very quickly.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love your mum's reaction! he is a cutie, Dudley used to do the blow bubbles thing but doesn't really bother now, although if there is something in the bowl it is still funny as he sticks his whole muzzle in to try and get it. Gandhi is cute and funny, Dudley still makes a huge mess just walking away from the bowl after a drink, think I need to create a bowl with a removable/replaceable towel edging to wipe his muzzle after a drink - dragons den here I come!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The video is funny!!


----------

